# Buzz update day 2



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Well after picking Buzz up from JDs we had a great run home, he winned for about half hour on and off then slept the other 3 hours. Gave him some tea when we got home which was very late then out for a wee and poo then into his crate. We heard quite a lot of crying through the night but left him to it. 
Night 2 was much better with very little fuss going in and heard nothing till 6am and just a wee in the crate.
He is just so loving and very cuddly and placid, we hardly know we have him, he sleeps a lot and although very placid is not shy or nervous. We popped to sainsburys today and put him in his outdoor kennel, he complained a little but when we got back was fast asleep in there  he hasn't had much appetite but we are taking food away after 20 minutes still and taking the approach as with kids that he will eat if he is hungry, has anyone else found this in the first few days?
Can't believe how lucky we are and are all totally smitten already. :ilmc:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I think they can be a little off their food at first, part of settling in, however we switched George to NI within 2 days and never looked back. Food goes as soon as it's put down, highly recommend


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrrr congrats !!! he's doing really well.

Is he on orijen?? Buddy still is i give all of his in his kongs (i have 5 different ones) why dont you give it ago he may eat more??? Just weigh out his normal amount and spilt it ,for Buddy i fill all 5 (some are small some big) in the morning then a big and a small one for lunch then all 5 again for dinner.(buddy is rather large )

Also if he's reluctant at first mix abit of cream cheese in with his kibble too, Buddy loves this and he will take ages just trying to lick it all out of the kong.

I know everyone else feeds in the bowl but honestly this does work .

Also i do give a small amount of his kibble as a treat ie: for sitting etc

dx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Its very early days for Buzz if its only day 2. Give him a few more days to settle and I'm sure his appetite will soon pick up. Feeding in the Kong is a worth a try. He sounds a lovely pup - look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He sounds fab, he'll soon settle in and start eating properly, don't worry xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like Buzz is settling in really well. There's always something that concerns, but I'm sure his appertite will return soon


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Teresa forgot to ask can we have some pics please im dieing to see what Buzz looks like thanks dx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Finally figured out how to get pictures up, hre is Buzz fast asleep tonight, he has taken to sleeping like this on our tug, that or on his Dads slippers when he is out


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha! That top pic is hysterical!

He's gorgeous!

Karen x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Buzz is lovely. I'm sure his eating will get better. We have also put ours on NI and she loves it, a little too much actually. She bounces so much waiting for she nearly knocked herself out the other day!

You very lucky if he is very placid and don't know you have him, though that will soon change once he finds his feet


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

gemma27 said:


> You very lucky if he is very placid and don't know you have him, though that will soon change once he finds his feet


I can confirm that Max has now found his feet! Omg he is a little scamp


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics he is gorg and i love his wavy coat .

I can confirm to all you sausage owners out there that Buddy has now eaten (i think) his sausage nose's too!!!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Buzz is doing great still very placid and loving  Hes doing well in the outdoor kennel, he cries for a bit but when we get back is always asleep. Still a bit restless in the crate at night and always come down to carnage in it, paper shredded everywhere, usually a wee but have not had any poo's in the crate.
Still worried about the feeding, he isnt eating much at all, he has had some cooked chicken which he will eat but he is not interested in the Orijin in bowl or Kong or even treats. Have a vets appointment friday for general check so will mention to them, he just does not seem food orientated at all


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Well Buzz is doing great still very placid and loving  Hes doing well in the outdoor kennel, he cries for a bit but when we get back is always asleep. Still a bit restless in the crate at night and always come down to carnage in it, paper shredded everywhere, usually a wee but have not had any poo's in the crate.
> Still worried about the feeding, he isnt eating much at all, he has had some cooked chicken which he will eat but he is not interested in the Orijin in bowl or Kong or even treats. Have a vets appointment friday for general check so will mention to them, he just does not seem food orientated at all


Have you thought about NI, George can't get enough of it


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Buzz looks lovely. That first picture is hilarious, looks like a touch of the theatrics !


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Have you thought about NI, George can't get enough of it


Neither can Luna. We swapped her 100% from Orijen to NI without any trouble at all and she loves it. And I love giving it to her as it's so healthy!! And her poos are so firm now & don't smell. She still has Orijen for treats. Give it a go if you're concerned xx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Would NI send a sample? I see on their site you have to purchase a minimum but would like to check he likes it?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I would give them a ring Teresa and mention this site has recommended them, they might be able to send a sample, worth a try. I love feeding it to George is just seems so right, feel sad my previous dog was fed on pedigree complete!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Jayne, I will call them in the morning to see what they can do


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Well NI were very helpful and have put us onto a Stockist in our area so going over there tomorrow to pick some up to try. Thanks for all your advice


----------

